# Flies



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

For those of you who don’t tie your own, where online do you buy your flies?


----------



## odiewan (Apr 12, 2008)

I do both. We have several shops in the greater Cleveland area to choose from. It looks like you're from Toledo, so you have a Bass Pro close by and Dundee isn't that far. 

Aside from those two super-stores, I've ordered tying materials and the occasional fly from J Stockard. http://www.jsflyfishing.com/
There are of course other places but I would be sure to bundle with something else to absorb shipping.

Sean


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've ordered from Big Y flies and The fly stop, quality is ok and prices seem fair.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Second bigY fly


----------



## rickerd (Jul 16, 2008)

sierra trading post


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Found Riverbum, The Fly Stop and Hills Flies seem good to work with.


----------



## Tazmanme (Jul 5, 2017)

Big Y fly is the best quality for the cheapest money, they have points like a lot of companies my last purchase with them had a average cost of $.35 a fly I have bought over $250 of the flies from them and never had a bad fly


----------



## normd (Jul 5, 2005)

Thanks for the info Taz


----------



## snagless-1 (Oct 26, 2014)

Big Y Fly ,good prices,very fast service and very knowledgeable staff.


----------

